# Submersible pump question



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey so I got this tank from a friend and it came with a bunch of goodies...

One thing it came with is a a Rio 2500 submersible pump, I figured I'd open it up and clean it/check it and I noticed that it smells a little like gasoline/oil is this normal? How do I guarantee it will be safe for my livestock if I decide to use it In the future?

Thanks!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

It probably has a lubricant somewhere in there to make sure all the parts run smoothly. 
You could always try running it in a small container, just to see if an oily residue forms.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I'll try that, what if there is oil coming from it


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Then don't use it!


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Well no oil residue has come off of it but it smells weird still so i don't think I'll be using it I bought another pump rated for 1200 gph vs this one that was rated for 780gph


----------

